# 6/19 Shark



## Juschill (Apr 30, 2009)

Went out last night to chickenbone on the bay side. Got out just before dark. My buddy with the canoe couldn't make it so my other friend decided to buy an inflatable boat from academy to paddle out baits. We didn't expect much but it beats sitting at home. We paddled the first chunk of fresh mullet out about 200 yds just as the sun was diappearing. We got the boat secured on the beach and just like that BAM!the rod doubled over and started screaming. Set the hook and after about 15 minutes we had our first shark of the summer off the beach. Not 100% sure what kind, I believe a sandbar orbull. He was just over 4' long. We took some pictures then he was released to fight another day. We stayed out until about midnight with no other strikes. Strong wind was out of the west, water was a little murky.


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

A little Bull Shark.

Nice catch!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Sounds like the raft worked out. Did it give you any trouble? Because I was thinking the same thing about using a raft ?


----------



## Juschill (Apr 30, 2009)

The raft worked pretty well. Not near as well as kayak or canoe, but at only $18.99 at Academy it was worth it for sure. It gets blown around easily, so we lay on our stomachs and paddle out the front. Just bring something for the bait and leads, because it can get punctured very easily. Last night was very windy and we still had no problems, besides getting a little wet.


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Nice catch!!!


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Nice catch and release!!! sounds like you had fun !!!


----------



## tigershark (Oct 16, 2007)

nice bull shark


----------

